# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Banana ball python

## Pulcher

Ok so we all know that the Banana is the holy grail to ball pythons. From my understanding they are a co-dom snake. My question is, why are there not alot of them flooding the market? is it to keep prices high? why are they so rare? i have never seen one even offered for sale, i hope someone can clarify.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Ok so we all know that the Banana is the holy grail to ball pythons. From my understanding they are a co-dom snake. My question is, why are there not alot of them flooding the market? is it to keep prices high? why are they so rare? i have never seen one even offered for sale, i hope someone can clarify.


First there aren't allot of them for sale because they are the Holy Grail so far..

There aren't allot of them flooding the market because the market for a $25,000.00 snake is very narrow. 

There out there for sale..you just have to know where to look.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mumps

And where might one start to look?

Chris

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Never heard of this morph- do you have a photo?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

There are some here about half way down the page.  :Smile: 

And some more here.



dr del

----------

Creeptastic (05-19-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (05-19-2009)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

They sure are beautiful!

----------


## panthercz

I completely agree that as of now they are the holy grail of morphs.  I honestly cannot think of a better looking snake that isn't a combo morph.  That fact that these are a base morph is just amazing.   :Cool: 

You have to love this snake and all it's potential.

----------

_Brock Wagner_ (05-20-2009),_Dr_Gonz0_ (05-24-2009),Faber (05-23-2009),JimmyBalls (05-21-2009),nelson77321 (05-21-2009),_Wh00h0069_ (05-19-2009)

----------


## pavlovk1025

WOW. Just wow.

----------


## Creeptastic

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Nice!
Still many unknowns about this morph. This year should shed shed some more light.(I hope). The black speckles and the black eyes are crazy! Combos should be awesome.

----------


## panthercz

> Nice!
> The black speckles and the black eyes are crazy!


I love the 'peppering' on the banana's too, it's a nice jet black and not some brownish specs that make the snake look like it's browning out.  They contrast very nicely against that yellow.   :Smile:

----------


## kc261

Wow!!!  Those are adult pics I take it?  The pics I have seen before had much more purple in it.  Personally I like this MUCH better.

Hmmm.  Crazy knock-out base morph.  Gets better with age.  Yeah, I think the term "holy grail" might apply.   :Razz:

----------


## Jenn

I'm off to buy a lottery ticket!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Beast

Amazing!

When were these discovered?

And why are there so few of them if they are co-dom?  I'd be breeding like a madman if I had a banana.  I'm sure they could make some stunning combos.

----------


## Reptpunk

stunning animals..

----------


## wolfy-hound

I think it hasn't been very long since it's gotten big enough to breed, so maybe it's just that there aren't many yet?  Like any original morph, you have to give time for the first one to grow up, then breed it, hope some hatch out, then they have to grow up, and breed those, and hope some hatch out of that... to have enough hatch to put ANY up for sale.

I'm both sad and pleased it's co-dom.  Sad, becuase it will be more common quickly, and the price will fall in only a few years, and it won't be as "special" when there's tons of them out there.  Pleased, becuase it will be more common quickly and the price will fall in only a few years, and I might be able to afford one for my very own.

Yeah.

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

I really really like this morph!

Any word/idea if there is a super?

----------


## stargazed85

Not to go off subject of the beautiful banana ball python, but I really liked the purple passion ball python. I have never seen one before. What I'd do to get my hands on one  :Very Happy:

----------


## Flamed1

> Not to go off subject of the beautiful banana ball python, but I really liked the purple passion ball python. I have never seen one before. What I'd do to get my hands on one


Couple people have the ingredients to produce one if you have a few thousand to work with. 


As far as the banana I bet there are more bananas out there then we think!

----------


## stargazed85

> Couple people have the ingredients to produce one if you have a few thousand to work with. 
> 
> 
> As far as the banana I bet there are more bananas out there then we think!


I pray maybe one day I'll scrounge enough few thousands to get a purple passion. That's were dreaming takes place... for now  :Razz:

----------


## Pulcher

I am pretty sure there are more than a few adults around. on this page there is a banana clown which is a recessive. And that was in 07'.

http://www.exoticsbynature.com/07tinleyphotos.html

----------


## firehop

> I completely agree that as of now they are the holy grail of morphs.  I honestly cannot think of a better looking snake that isn't a combo morph.  That fact that these are a base morph is just amazing.  
> 
> You have to love this snake and all it's potential.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me wants one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

wow thats is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RandyRemington

I think the original banana import was a female and was first bred to a clown so that combo came about fairly early.  Also, there wasn't a reported male for the first several years of production so that would have greatly slowed down the project.  However there is some talk that NERD's white smoke/coral glow may be the same thing and I've read even less about what is going on with that project.  Hopefully these awesome snakes will start to be more available soon and also we'll find out if there is a super or not.

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks Chris for posting my little stud!   People love the Banana gene hands down.  It is the most desirable morph out there.  Who knows how many exist at this time.   According to rumors everyone has them!

Brock

----------


## Albey

> Thanks Chris for posting my little stud!   People love the Banana gene hands down.  It is the most desirable morph out there.  Who knows how many exist at this time.   According to rumors everyone has them!
> 
> Brock


Brock, you have got the life Bro. Crider Caramels or Ultramel (or whatever you want to call them) and Banana Balls in the racks must be great feeling. Two of the most kick ass projects.

----------


## shaunwithbite

so cool...  :Smile:

----------


## Brock Wagner

Albey I wish I had the life!  It is nice to see all of my hard work pay off and make for a great collection.   I have worked hard to get here!  Now I just can't wait to make some new crosses with these new morphs!

Thanks
Brock

----------


## Jsh

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  @ Brock!

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

I guess I may be the only person who thinks that is one of the uglier ball python morphs out there... NO offense to everyone who likes them!!! it's cool but it's not for me  :Cool:  in my opinion, a good looking bumblebee rules the ball python world!

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> *Ok so we all know that the Banana is the holy grail to ball pythons.* From my understanding they are a co-dom snake. My question is, why are there not alot of them flooding the market? is it to keep prices high? why are they so rare? i have never seen one even offered for sale, i hope someone can clarify.


I though the dreamsicle would be the "holy grail" it is worth $50000 you know  :Smile:  The banana is spectacular though

----------


## Pulcher

> I though the dreamsicle would be the "holy grail" it is worth $50000 you know  The banana is spectacular though



Dreamsicle is not a base morph and could be made by anyone which would not make it a "grail" if anyone can make it.

The Banana on the other hand is a base morph which makes more sought after and theres more to play with. when the first females were sold they were in the $100,000 range.

----------


## DesignerBP

i can only imagine how much the banana clown is jeeeze  :Weirdface:

----------


## Wonzzer

Imagine the luck hunter that came across that in the wild.  What do you think he said? :Razz:

----------


## RandyRemington

I thought I read that even when the first female got to the states some thought she was a caramel and passed on her.  I'm sure she wasn't cheep but I don't think the price really shot up until after she proved to be something new.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What an awesome looking snake!

----------


## Watever

> Dreamsicle is not a base morph and could be made by anyone which would not make it a "grail" if anyone can make it.
> 
> The Banana on the other hand is a base morph which makes more sought after and theres more to play with. when the first females were sold they were in the $100,000 range.


A Banana Piebald would also be awesome  :Smile: 

The Champagne was also high priced at first, the first BEL, etc... Like a lot of other morph. The only think with Banana, is that it never been (as far as I know) avaible to the large public. And since the first one (as I know again) was a female, it too longer to reproduce them.

----------


## Mike Schultz

> Imagine the luck hunter that came across that in the wild.  What do you think he said?


He said "I bet i can get at LEAST $500 american for this and buy myself a new house!"

 :Wink:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

> He said "I bet i can get at LEAST $500 american for this and buy myself a new house!"


or maybe "crap, not another ball python holy grail"... :Smile:

----------


## MAballs

> I thought I read that even when the first female got to the states some thought she was a caramel and passed on her.  I'm sure she wasn't cheep but I don't think the price really shot up until after she proved to be something new.


i think i read that in Kevin McCurleys book "The complete ball python"

I had the pleasure of actually holding one of these on one of my visits to NERD and trust me when i tell you no matter how good the picture is it is no where near as amazing as seeing it in person. Simply stunning.

----------


## Mike Schultz

Do bananas have anything to do with jester balls? They do look very similar in some aspects.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You mean this one? 

In what way do you think they resemble each other?


dr del

----------


## Mike Schultz

> Hi,
> 
> You mean this one? 
> 
> In what way do you think they resemble each other?
> 
> 
> dr del


I've seen a couple jesters (in person) that looked very similar to bananas. Maybe they photograph differently or maybe they were just different examples of the jester  :Weirdface: 

example (from the same site) here is another "jester" that has the same "banana seeds" in the pattern.

http://albinosunlimited.com/CourtJester.html

Anyway the ones ive seen were a lot yellower than those pictures.

----------


## KCBALLer

ralph was offered the ball and refused because he thought it was a caramel covered in ticks from the pic he saw...he's kickin himself in the balls all day long...but he has other surprises up his sleeve to last him a while. :Wink:

----------


## Mike Schultz

> ralph was offered the ball and refused because he thought it was a caramel covered in ticks from the pic he saw...he's kickin himself in the balls all day long...but he has other surprises up his sleeve to last him a while.


Are you talking about Ralph as in the king of goblin balls?

----------


## Pulcher

> Are you talking about Ralph as in the king of goblin balls?


King of goblins and phantoms.

----------


## Alice

The banana is an amazing morph!  

Does anyone know of any other bp morph that has the cool pepper speckling all over the body like the banana?

----------


## Pulcher

> The banana is an amazing morph!  
> 
> Does anyone know of any other bp morph that has the cool pepper speckling all over the body like the banana?


I think Coral Glow has this 'leakey' Gene.

----------

_Alice_ (05-25-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

WOW!!!!  :Surprised:  That is an amazing snake!!!!

----------


## RandyRemington

Interesting, are all the following true?

1.  The two jester types, banana and white smoke/coral glow all have dark spots.  

2.  Looks like at least one of the jester's is not a dominant type as mentioned breeding back to daughters to prove so assume the daughters are all normal (guess it would depend on how many produced, maybe just missed).  

3.  Banana and white smoke/coral glow seem to be some sort of dominant (can't remember now if I've even heard this detail about the white smoke/coral glow).  

Can anyone think of an example of alleles where one mutations of a gene is dominant to normal and another mutation of the same gene is recessive to normal?  Suppose that could happen but different inheritance would make me wonder if they are totally different genes that just happen to look similar (maybe chemically similar somehow).

----------


## guambomb832

Makes you think how far breeders have come to change the look of the ball python.

But Jesus Lord the Banana is AWESOME!!  :Smile:

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> Makes you think how far breeders have come to change the look of the ball python.
> 
> But Jesus Lord the Banana is AWESOME!!


It is cool and stuff, but banana is a base morph. It cannot be produced by breeding any combination of snakes together. It was just found in the wild, imported, and bred to othe snakes to prove that it was genetic.

----------


## CWalker

> Hi,
> 
> There are some here about half way down the page. 
> 
> And some more here.
> 
> 
> 
> dr del


Thanks a lot doc!  Due to that first link, I will now forever dream of a N.E.R.D. purple passion and enchinferno!  I really appreciate that....

----------

